# Logic X - Missing Velocity Sliding Bar. Bug or am I missing something?



## Peter Costa (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all,

I've been using this forum frequently for the past few months and it has helped me out a lot. So thanks in advanced to all the people who contribute to all the topics. 

I use Logic Pro X, latest update. I've seen this happen quite a few times and not sure if its user error or a bug. I work in my piano roll and I use the sliding velocity bar frequently if I want to edit individual notes or if I want to decrease a group of notes. Well sometimes when I go to use this bar its missing. I try to get it back but I can't. When I open up the piano roll in a separate window it is there though! I took a screen shot. Just seeing if this happens to anyone else and if I should report it to Apple. Thanks

Pete


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, the piano roll has been acting a bit strange lately. Try pressing CMD+Y, it toggles through the different MIDI-data in the region. Sometimes it gets the bar back.

Hope it helps...


----------



## Peter Costa (Apr 13, 2014)

Tried that a couple of times, doesn't seem to fix the issue. Thanks though


----------



## Tatu (Apr 13, 2014)

I wish I could get rid of all of those sliders/quantize things, but keep the CC# selection box to save some screen space. Is that possible?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 14, 2014)

Grab the top sizing handle and drag it down (to minimise the piano roll) then up again. Bit of a pain, but it should pop back up there with velocity slider back.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 14, 2014)

This is an odd one...I too use the piano roll's velocity scaler quite frequently, but for whatever reason it has never disappeared like this for me.

I think it's definitely worth reporting to them, preferably with a specific set of steps they can use to reproduce the problem if you've discovered any. Even if it's just random though, it's something they ought to look into. And as of Logic Pro X they seem to be moving much more quickly as far as updates.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 14, 2014)

That is weird, I have not seen that here.


----------

